# cd player problem



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

whenever i go to put in a cd, it won't read it and ejects it back out. i've tried resetting it and everything else but nothing has worked. anyone know what it might be?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

anyone????


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> anyone????


What year is car and model? I have an 2005 Altima that was not playing cd's up to a certain track. I just brought it in to the dealership and they told me there was a recall on the cd players. Thry fixed it up and i did not pay a dime.


----------



## Steve (Mar 13, 2006)

The eye could be dirty, see if someone you know has one of those laser cleaner cd's, unless you are techy enough to take it apart yourself and clean the eye. Again this depends on the situation, it could be a number of things


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

CALIGULA said:


> What year is car and model? I have an 2005 Altima that was not playing cd's up to a certain track. I just brought it in to the dealership and they told me there was a recall on the cd players. Thry fixed it up and i did not pay a dime.


its a 95 240sx, but its an aftermarket cd player.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Steve (formerly known as uhoh) said:


> The eye could be dirty, see if someone you know has one of those laser cleaner cd's, unless you are techy enough to take it apart yourself and clean the eye. Again this depends on the situation, it could be a number of things


i've already taken it out and tried taking it apart, but its almost impossible to get to the lens. it's so bad it wouldn't even read the laser cleaner cd. i've heard it could be that the eye is burned out, but who knows. i'll probably just end up gettin a used cd player from one of my friends for pretty cheap.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> its a 95 240sx, but its an aftermarket cd player.




Same thing happened with my Jeep, the cd player was 4 years old and it had a dirty laser.
I think Steve hit it right on the money.



Steve said:


> The eye could be dirty, see if someone you know has one of those laser cleaner cd's, unless you are techy enough to take it apart yourself and clean the eye. Again this depends on the situation, it could be a number of things


----------

